# New Caad10



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is one of current projects. The bike finish is impeccable, welds are super smooth and almost appears like a carbon bike. The finished weight is 15.8 and could easlily drop in the low14's.


----------



## Tjbanf (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, sharp! Where did you find the Black/Green frame?

EDIT: Nvm, Ultegra build.


----------



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

man
awesome bike!!
please post one review for us :]


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

pedalingsquares said:


> Here is one of current projects. The bike finish is impeccable, welds are super smooth and almost appears like a carbon bike. The finished weight is 15.8 and could easlily drop in the low14's.


Great looking bike DA wheels look good on it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

nice... how much $$ do u have into that bike?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Beautiful ride. Congrats.


----------

